
East Area Rapist (Golden State Killer) Suspect Finally Identified and Arrested - Deinos
http://fox40.com/2018/04/24/east-area-rapist-suspect-identified-arrested/
======
Deinos
Additional information on the suspect:

[https://heavy.com/news/2018/04/joseph-james-
deangelo/](https://heavy.com/news/2018/04/joseph-james-deangelo/)

